# Anyone's senior Golden have TPO surgery for Hip Dysplasia?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would do the surgery. There are many people that I know have had the surgery done on their dog and they have had a long and happy life. And you would never know they ever had the surgery.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry, Shadow is now 7 and he had an FHO and a THR at the young age of 7 months and 11 months old. 

I did just have a conversation with my Vet about the THR. I read that many of the cement held hips only last 5 years. I am concerned about this. He told me that it is true, but he has also seen dogs live as long as 13 years without having to have the hip replaced, take the hardware out, or put the dog down. I can't see me putting Shadow down, but as he ages I cannot see myself putting him through such major surgery again. I'm praying we are in the percentage that has no issue as it and he ages...


----------

